# Dolmar 5100/5105?



## billnoob (Mar 27, 2010)

I just bought a 5105 and am wanting to order a new chain. I assume the 5100 and 5105 in a 3/8" 18" bar will use the same chain. Bailey's doesn't list the 5105 yet on any size chain, being new I'd assume the reason. Want to get the 18" Oregon Power Match combo, 50 gauge, with an LGX chain. 68 links, which is why I'm getting the bar, because the Dolmar one is 64. Just trying to make sure there the same in this regard.

I looked and couldn't find this ?, sue me if it on here though.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 27, 2010)

YEs, the 5100 and 5105 bar mount are the same. Was that the question?.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 27, 2010)

*some terms*

The *bar mount* for the 5100s will be the same for the 5105, so a bar listed for the 5100s will fit the mount for the 5105, but that's not the whole story.

The *pitch *of the chain must match the pitch of the saw's drive sprocket and the pitch of the bar's tip (nose) sprocket if it has one. 

The *gauge *of the chain must match the gauge of the bar.

The bar itself tells you the number of *drive links* you will need on any chain you wish to run with that bar.


----------



## billnoob (Mar 27, 2010)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> YEs, the 5100 and 5105 bar mount are the same. Was that the question?.


Pretty much, yeah. When I go and order one here in two minutes from Baileys, just want to make sure when I mount the new bar, it's right. I am also curious, the higher gauge(.58), meaning more durable and thicker, I think it was only for the 6400+.


----------



## billnoob (Mar 27, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> The *bar mount* for the 5100s will be the same for the 5105, so a bar listed for the 5100s will fit the mount for the 5105, but that's not the whole story.
> 
> The *pitch *of the chain must match the pitch of the saw's drive sprocket and the pitch of the bar's tip (nose) sprocket if it has one.
> 
> ...


I was buying the chain/bar combo, because yes, the Oregon is 68, Dolmar is 64. I ordered the 5105 with the 3/8". It has the little rubber removed for the 3/8 to fit right too. The flap to disperse chips is still pretty close, I trimmed a little more, just have to watch it I suppose. *The 64 links to 68 doesn't matter as long as you use the right bar, correct?*


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 27, 2010)

correct


----------



## billnoob (Mar 27, 2010)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> correct


Thank you for all your help and to Treepointer.


----------



## porsche965 (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats on your first saw. And welcome to this site. Anything, and I mean anything about any chainsaw can be found here. 

But beware, CAD is contagious so you need to make a choice very early on. Stay around this site and you will have more than just one saw listed in your signiture!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 28, 2010)

billnoob said:


> Pretty much, yeah. When I go and order one here in two minutes from Baileys, just want to make sure when I mount the new bar, it's right. I am also curious, the higher gauge(.58), meaning more durable and thicker, I think it was only for the 6400+.



Do yourself a favor and start keeping all your chains/bars the same gauge. I don't think there is much difference in "durability" between .50,.58,.63. More personal preference. IMO


----------



## billnoob (Mar 28, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Do yourself a favor and start keeping all your chains/bars the same gauge. I don't think there is much difference in "durability" between .50,.58,.63. More personal preference. IMO


I did, I stayed with the .50. TY

Why would you raise your faceshield before spitting out your chew?


----------



## tkuhe (May 17, 2010)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> correct



Oops... Please disregard, I clicked on the wrong one.

* Cutting Length 18" (45.7cm)
* Pitch .375" (3/8")
* Gauge .050" (1.3mm)
* Drive Link Count 68 (.375 Pitch)
* Chain Type 72LGX Chisel Chain
* Mount K095
Fits the following chainsaws with 3/8" Pitch Drive Sprockets:
* Dolmar 109, 110, 111, 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 120si, 120 SUPER, PS-5100, PS-6800 


Can someone explain this? 
Why does the 68 fit? Is it because of the bar? Baileys doesn't list this fitting the 5100?

* Cutting Length 18" (45.7cm)
* Pitch .375" (3/8")
* Gauge .050" (1.3mm)
* Drive Link Count 68 (.375 Pitch)
* Chain Type 72LGX Chisel Chain
* Mount D009
Fits the following chainsaws with 3/8" Pitch Drive Sprockets:
* Dolmar PS-6400, PS-7300, PS-7900, PS-9000, PS-9010FL


----------

